# Are you from Massachusetts?



## stellablue

It seems like there are alot of us! I just wondered how many Dis'ers are from MA and from which towns (or general areas if you would feel more comfortable  ).

I'm from Cambridge area.

Would love to hear from you!


----------



## warpdarkmatter

hi from somerset,ma


----------



## Allybaster

Salem, MA here!


----------



## pat fan

Western Ma. here!
I'd tell you the town, but you would never have heard of it!   It's teeny-tiny.

Shall I add.....
*GO PATS!!!!!*


----------



## stellablue

pat fan said:


> Western Ma. here!
> I'd tell you the town, but you would never have heard of it!   It's teeny-tiny.
> 
> Shall I add.....
> *GO PATS!!!!!*



Try me-I used to live in Amherst, Hadley, & Sunderland (UMASS alumni). To me, that area is one of the most beautiful and peaceful places in the world  

Do you live in that part of Western Mass?


----------



## eliz72586

Im from Boston!!


----------



## stellablue

eliz72586 said:


> Im from Boston!!



How'd you like the downtown weather yesterday? Ouch!  
We were by the waterfront yesterday and thought we were going to freeze our @$$es off!!


----------



## pat fan

> Try me-I used to live in Amherst, Hadley, & Sunderland (UMASS alumni). To me, that area is one of the most beautiful and peaceful places in the world


Charlemont? Itty-bitty!!! Blink and you miss it. The best thing in our town (besides the elem. school) is A.L.Avery's store. You need it, they got it!


----------



## crazypants

*GOOOOO PATS!!!*

Another New Englander here. From Bradford, MA but grew up in Lowell.


----------



## stellablue

pat fan said:


> Charlemont? Itty-bitty!!! Blink and you miss it. The best thing in our town (besides the elem. school) is A.L.Avery's store. You need it, they got it!



Is that out by Worcester?


----------



## UrsulasShadow

Plymouth...home of the Pilgrims.  GO PATS!!!!!


----------



## pat fan

> Is that out by Worcester?


Depends on what you mean by "by Worcester"   Worcester is about 2 hours away. See....I told you you wouldn't know it! Really, it's itty-bitty. Pretty, but pretty small, also.


----------



## stellablue

pat fan said:


> Depends on what you mean by "by Worcester"   Worcester is about 2 hours away. See....I told you you wouldn't know it! Really, it's itty-bitty. Pretty, but pretty small, also.



Don't give up on me yet! What towns does it border?


----------



## disneygal55

Western MA here...Agawam "home of Six Flags New England"!


----------



## PlutoGirl1117

Milford girl here!  

Stella, you might be thinking of Charlton.


----------



## CaptHook34

Another Bostonian here!


----------



## stellablue

PlutoGirl1117 said:


> Milford girl here!
> 
> Stella, you might be thinking of Charlton.



I think you might be right Plutogirl  



disneygal55 said:


> Western MA here...Agawam "home of Six Flags New England"!



Aah, I know Agawam-used to go to Riverside Park back when I was in college.... it was no WDW of course, but it was fun!


----------



## stellablue

CaptHook34 said:


> Another Bostonian here!



Hi CaptHook! Do you live right downtown?


----------



## Allybaster

I know where Charlemont is!  I went to college in North Adams and I know the western half of the state pretty well!  Now that I live in Salem I get to pass your town every time I go back to visit.
  I am originally from NY and I always got really frustrated with people who would ask me how Boston was when I told them I went to school in Mass.  There is more to the state than just Boston! 

Also, go Pats!


----------



## stellablue

Allybaster said:


> I know where Charlemont is!  I went to college in North Adams and I know the western half of the state pretty well!  Now that I live in Salem I get to pass your town every time I go back to visit.
> I am originally from NY and I always got really frustrated with people who would ask me how Boston was when I told them I went to school in Mass.  There is more to the state than just Boston!
> 
> Also, go Pats!



There certainly is!  
I did my undergrad at UMASS Amherst and to me, that section of Western MA is the most beautiful and peaceful area of the state!


----------



## DeeDeeDis

Belchertown here


----------



## stellablue

DeeDeeDis said:


> Belchertown here



Oh, how I miss that area!!  

Do you ever make it out to Amherst Center?


----------



## DeeDeeDis

yes quite often as its only about 10 to 15 minutes from the house, of course i think MY town is SO much nicer than Amherst


----------



## cranbiz

Born and raised in MA.

Lived in Duxbury until I was 20, then Plymouth for 5 years and then to Carver until I moved to FL a year ago last November.


----------



## Missy Mouse

stellablue said:


> It seems like there are alot of us! I just wondered how many Dis'ers are from MA and from which towns (or general areas if you would feel more comfortable  ).
> 
> I'm from Cambridge area.
> 
> Would love to hear from you!



Hi Stella.  I was born and raised in Worcester, live in Malden, and work in Cambridge.


----------



## Missy Mouse

pat fan said:


> Western Ma. here!
> I'd tell you the town, but you would never have heard of it!   It's teeny-tiny.
> 
> Shall I add.....
> *GO PATS!!!!!*



Munson?


----------



## stellablue

DeeDeeDis said:


> yes quite often as its only about 10 to 15 minutes from the house, of course i think MY town is SO much nicer than Amherst



Well...I was actually wondering if you've had any Antonio's pizza or Sugar Jones cookies lately...YUM 

I used to visit a pretty pond in Belchertown, but I can't recall the name of it...


----------



## stellablue

Missy Mouse said:


> Hi Stella.  I was born and raised in Worcester, live in Malden, and work in Cambridge.



Cool-which section of Cambridge do you work in? I live right near Porter Square.


----------



## Stacieb

I'm from Bellingham..

Hey, I know where Munson is.. My dh races his truck there..A hill climb.


----------



## vanillarum

Danvers here checking in.  Grew up in Beverly, miss the proximity to the ocean.  Have a nice day !!


----------



## Missy Mouse

stellablue said:


> Cool-which section of Cambridge do you work in? I live right near Porter Square.



Inman


----------



## pat fan

> I know where Charlemont is! I went to college in North Adams and I know the western half of the state pretty well!


My DS goes to college in North Adams! MCLA? Used to be North Adams State?Small world!



> Don't give up on me yet! What towns does it border?


Let's see...Shelburne Falls is closest, then Greenfield and then it spreads out to Springfield etc...but Springfields not really close at all. UMass isn't too far, about 1/2 hour, maybe a little more.


----------



## tiggerplus5

Patfan,

I'm pretty close to you too.  You're out on the Mohawk Trail on rte 2, right?

I'm in the Fitchburg/Leominster area -on the route 2 corridor like you.  It's funny that every time we go to WDW we always see someone we know from MA.  
The weather drives us all outta here!!!


----------



## pat fan

> Patfan,
> I'm pretty close to you too. You're out on the Mohawk Trail on rte 2, right?
> I'm in the Fitchburg/Leominster area -on the route 2 corridor like you. It's funny that every time we go to WDW we always see someone we know from MA.
> The weather drives us all outta here!!!


*tiggerplus5*
RT.2 it is!   We haven't met anyone in WDW from back home yet, but it used to happen all the time when we camped in Maine. This cold weather sure has me doing some Disney dreaming right now! Brrrr!!!!!


----------



## Pirates4me

Orleans, Cape Cod


GO GIANTS!!!


----------



## pinkerbell

disneygal55 said:


> Western MA here...Agawam "home of Six Flags New England"!



another from Agawam!



stellablue said:


> I think you might be right Plutogirl
> 
> 
> 
> Aah, I know Agawam-used to go to Riverside Park back when I was in college.... it was no WDW of course, but it was fun!



Riverside is now Six Flags New England


----------



## DeeDeeDis

Do you guys mean Monson?  

Stellablue - Lake Arcadia or Lake Medicomet  (both are more pond size then real lake)

Good times at Riverside - many, many, many moons ago


----------



## crzy4my2

from Somerville originally-Davis square, went to school in Cambridge for a short time. then my family moved to Burlington. Now I'm in the Lowell area


----------



## crazypants

Any of you New Englanders dare to drive to WDW? DH and I are thinking about it for our Dec 08 trip. We were going to rent a car anyways for the week. Adding on those few extra driving days would be cheaper than plane tickets.


----------



## pat fan

> Any of you New Englanders dare to drive to WDW?


Not us, but friends of ours from Maine have, and another friend has driven from Mass. I wouldn't mind taking the train down, but not driving!


----------



## shellybelly72

I live in ct now. but I grew up in Westport...I still drive up there 1x a month to visit family


crazypants said:


> Any of you New Englanders dare to drive to WDW? DH and I are thinking about it for our Dec 08 trip. We were going to rent a car anyways for the week. Adding on those few extra driving days would be cheaper than plane tickets.




My sister just drove up to MA. from florida. I can't recall if she stopped in Virginia or NC. She said it wasn't too bad. Her advice was to take plenty of potty stops and bring plenty of snacks & water!
 She drove with her DH,DD5 & DS15


----------



## hipchickie

crazypants said:


> Any of you New Englanders dare to drive to WDW? DH and I are thinking about it for our Dec 08 trip. We were going to rent a car anyways for the week. Adding on those few extra driving days would be cheaper than plane tickets.



I have driven down a couple times in a camper and stayed at Fort Wilderness. It was almost exactly 24 hours of driving, we drove straight there, no stopping. You could make much better time in a car.


----------



## CapeCodMouse

Cape Cod Native here!        Pirates4me, I'm your neighbor in Brewster (or as we New Englanders would pronouce it "Brewsta").  

We just went to WDW in November, and are going back again this November after receiving a 40% discount code in the mail.  We would have waited until next year if we hadn't gotten the discount.  I'm psyched.....


----------



## Chris

I'm from MA also!!  Born in Melrose, dont' live far from there still! 

BTW~ we drove down 2 years in a row, last year we flew and this year dh wants to drive, I want to fly so we may fly down, rent a car and drive back!
Driving with 5 kids isn't my idea of FUN!  he however, can tune it out while driving


----------



## Allybaster

pat fan

Yep, I went to MCLA.  

It is definitely a small world.

And I have less than a week til my WDW trip and I'm freaking out!!


----------



## soontobewed07

grew up in Danvers and live in Lynn now.


----------



## pat fan

> pat fan
> Yep, I went to MCLA.It is definitely a small world.And I have less than a week til my WDW trip and I'm freaking out!!


How cool! I am very jealous of your upcoming trip (my DS would be too!). It's so cold this am that thoughts of crossing the Seven Seas Lagoon and seeing the castle rising up is just killing me! Have fun on your trip!


----------



## buena vista

Boston based DIS newcomer, but longtime WDW fan. Good to see so many Pats and Sox logos on DIS.. combines some of my favorite things - WDW and Boston sports teams.


----------



## Jenfrog79

pat fan said:


> Depends on what you mean by "by Worcester"   Worcester is about 2 hours away. See....I told you you wouldn't know it! Really, it's itty-bitty. Pretty, but pretty small, also.



charlton is out by worcester, maybe thats what you're thinking.

i'm from baldwinville...which is also itty bitty and along route 2


----------



## athenna

Just noticed this thread.....I've lived in Medford since I was little....I was born in Cambridge, lived in Somerville until I was 3, been in Medford ever since.


----------



## misscrossbee

I was raised in Malden, but now live far, far away in the UK.  

I miss a good nor'easter, you know.


----------



## athenna

Wow, that's quite a move!
Next time we get a snow storm, I'll send you some  I hate the snow!


----------



## lindsmom

Pirates4me said:


> Orleans, Cape Cod





CapeCodMouse said:


> Cape Cod Native here!        Pirates4me, I'm your neighbor in Brewster (or as we New Englanders would pronouce it "Brewsta").



I'll go for the trifecta - I'm in Harwich! 

Cape is represented


----------



## coneeny4

Born,  raised and still in Malden..


----------



## DVCJones

.....from Peabody!!! Grew up in Taunton


----------



## Princess Steph

Mansfield, right next to Foxboro!  Go Pats!!


----------



## kirbydog48

I was born and raised in Hyannis, went to UMASS Amherst, lived in Boston/Brookline for many years, and now live in Littleton, which I love. DH is trying to buy Redsox tickets as we speak!


----------



## Danielle25

Brand new to the boards.  Grew up in Groveland and now live in Andover.  Glad to see so many Red Sox and Patriots fans here!  We're leaving in about a month for 3 nights in Ft. Myers for spring training!


----------



## MissMichelle

DVCJones said:


> .....from Peabody!!! Grew up in Taunton



Born and rasied in Taunton AND still here! 28 years and don't know if it'll change anytime soon. 

I used to drive to WDW as a kid with my parents and 3 siblings---WOW, I don't miss that!!!


----------



## sdb72

Western MA here too.. Connecticut line..


----------



## superwy

Norfolk, on the other side of Gillette Stadium.  We leave Wednesday for our vacation and can't wait!

Kim


----------



## TinkerbEllnor

crzy4my2 said:


> from Somerville originally-Davis square, went to school in Cambridge for a short time. then my family moved to Burlington. Now I'm in the Lowell area



You are the closest to me so far.  I'm in Billerica


----------



## Figment&Piglet

Sutton here!  Any other folks from Blackstone Valley?

GO PATS!!!


----------



## stellablue

kirbydog48 said:


> I was born and raised in Hyannis, went to UMASS Amherst, lived in Boston/Brookline for many years, and now live in Littleton, which I love. DH is trying to buy Redsox tickets as we speak!



I'm a UMASS Amherst Alum as well Class of '98!!


----------



## karen l

Hi everyone!  Born in Boston & now live just north of Boston but still work downtown.  Nice to see so many neighbors on the boards!!


----------



## pinkerbell

sdb72 said:


> Western MA here too.. Connecticut line..



Where?  agawam here


----------



## SassyLassy

Grew up and went to schools all over Ma (Quincy, Southie, Bedford, Brockton, Abington, Whitman, Holbrook).  I loved living in Mass but since DH and I were looking to buy it was a lot more reasonable to buy in NH.  So thats where I am now, Souther NH.  Nice place, still getting used to it.  but the food is so much better around Boston....especially Chinese food!!  lol


----------



## DeeDeeDis

Sassy Lassy - aren't all those Eastern Mass towns?  



> Western MA here too.. Connecticut lin


e..  Monson? Agawam? Hampden? E.Longmeadow? Longmeadow?  one of the many berkshire town?  come-on lots of western mass towns boarder Ct.  narrow it down for us

_Soontobewed_ - My mom and dad were both from Lynn

Our two oldest sons go to UMASS Boston - both live in Dorcester (different apartments)


----------



## shaq_d

Another from Milford here...moved all the way from Medway 10 year ago...


----------



## SassyLassy

DeeDeeDis said:


> Sassy Lassy - aren't all those Eastern Mass towns?



Why yes they are DeeDee!  I did live out in Western, Mass for a short while.  I lived in Palmer while going to Umass Amherst.  I love going out that way though.  Such great community activities in the spring, summer and fall!!  Plus I always try to stop by Deerfield to go to the Yankee Candle Factory.

Have you lived out in the Eastern area or South Shore?


----------



## stellablue

SassyLassy said:


> I lived in Palmer while going to Umass Amherst.  I love going out that way though.  Such great community activities in the spring, summer and fall!!  Plus I always try to stop by Deerfield to go to the Yankee Candle Factory.



The Yankee Candle Factory is such much fun, isn't it?
I lived in Sunderland for a bit while I was at UMASS Amherst and we were right over the bridge from the factory.
That whole area is just so wonderful and peaceful 

I actually grew up on the south shore, college in Western Mass, grad school in Boston, living in Somerville/Cambridge area.


----------



## valerie1003

Grew up in Providence, RI but live in Winchester, MA now.


----------



## DeeDeeDis

no moved to western mass when i was a kid and the farthest east i've lived is Belchertown but the generation before (my parents) lived there and the generation after (two of my sons) currently live out there and really seem to be enjoying themselves.

Palmers about five minutes down the road in fact our oldest still plays tri-county baseball for St Joes of palmer and we spend a few evening/afternoons at Deerfield Academy watching him play each summer


----------



## PlutoGirl1117

shaq_d said:


> Another from Milford here...moved all the way from Medway 10 year ago...


 Nice to see another Milford person here! Long haul from Medway!   I was born and raised here. I live in the house I grew up in.  It was my grandparents, my mothers, now mine.


----------



## MomofCKJ

Figment&Piglet said:


> Sutton here!  Any other folks from Blackstone Valley?
> 
> GO PATS!!!



Grew up in Whitinsville and lived there till about 4 years ago! Still have lots of family and friends there!

Allyson


----------



## DeeDeeDis

Valerie is winchester off Rte 2?  is there a lake out there?


----------



## valerie1003

It's just north of Boston...right next to Woburn and Burlington, MA off of Route 93 and also 128.


----------



## LynelleB

born in Staten island NY  but living in Pittsfield MA ( berkshires ) for the past 10 years


----------



## DeeDeeDis

Love the bershires


----------



## momof3littlelilos

crazypants said:


> Any of you New Englanders dare to drive to WDW? DH and I are thinking about it for our Dec 08 trip. We were going to rent a car anyways for the week. Adding on those few extra driving days would be cheaper than plane tickets.



We're planning to drive down for Christmas vacation this year!
We've done the drive a few times, having moved down and back  
It's not so bad if you've got a DVD player for the kids, gameboy, etc.
Usually we stop in Maryland and/or Georgia...but we're planning to drive straight through this time (unless we come to our senses between now and next winter.)
The price of gas right now would be a little less than $400, a lot less than  plane or train tickets for 7.


----------



## momof3littlelilos

oops! forgot to mention - we're in Natick now and we love it here!  Originally from Roslindale and Roxbury.


----------



## DeeDeeDis

Before southwest we drove down all the time with four boys (we only own 3 of them but for some reason there was always some extra kid with us) and yes a dvd player is a great help, along with leaving at night when they will be sleeping most of the trip and making lots of short but very much sanity-saving stops.

I also would buy surprises for the kids that i would dish out during our tirp;  small lego sets, coloring books, puzzle books any inexpensive toy/activity that they could do in the car.  and if the kids are missing school - dont forget getting that homework done so yu dont have to do it in florida.


----------



## Chris

TinkerbEllnor said:


> You are the closest to me so far.  I'm in Billerica




 Billerica here too!


----------



## MattJL

Hi, I'm from the Cape, but thanks to the Military I live an hour or so away.  Season Passes are the best.


----------



## carrieannie

Hello!!   I grew up in Westhampton MA!     Now in R.I.   All my family is still in the western Mass area,,


----------



## carrieannie

stellablue said:


> Oh, how I miss that area!!
> 
> Do you ever make it out to Amherst Center?


*AHHH! Judys popovers!  *


----------



## UrsulasShadow

carrieannie said:


> *AHHH! Judys popovers!  *


My DD and I ate at Judy's when she went to UMass/Amherst for a semester...great food! (although I thought the name was Julie's...silly me!)


----------



## carrieannie

I took this picture for my family!! I loved it! I found it in Mickeys garage!


----------



## MDM

My son and dDaughter go to Western New England College in Springfield!

MDM


----------



## DVCJones

MissMichelle said:


> Born and rasied in Taunton AND still here! 28 years and don't know if it'll change anytime soon.
> 
> I used to drive to WDW as a kid with my parents and 3 siblings---WOW, I don't miss that!!!



Hey Michelle,

Too funny...we used to drive from Taunton as kids too. I still drive every year, just from Peabody now. I have a lot of family still living in Taunton.


----------



## tigger813

Live in Littleton, grew up in West Boylston, DH grew up in Saugus!

Hey Kirbydog48! Haven't seen you on in awhile! Of course I haven't been on in awhile either. Did DH get the Sox tickets?

GO PATS!!!!!!


----------



## mikamah

I'm from danvers and grew up in beverly.  Lots of you from western mass.  It is so beautiful out there.  My db and dsil live in northampton now.  My son was thrilled to find out that is where the teenage mutant ninja turtles were born.  We went last summer to a place out there called the potholes- all these natural made potholes in the rock from the glaciers.  It was beautiful, but I can't remember the name of the town.  I'll remember once I submit this reply. 

Hi neighbor vanillarum.  I think we met on another one of these threads.


----------



## NicRI

I grew up in SE Massachusetts... Live in Rhode Island now, but I'm going back as soon as I can


----------



## CCameron

Hi, I'm new to this whole thing but just saw this post. I live in North Attleboro so it's nice to see so many of us from MA!! 

Wendy (I'm using my husband's login)


----------



## naomiariel

Just moved to Florida a little over a year now.  My family is all up there still and now come to visit me often.  Now I can go to Disney all of the time


----------



## pat fan

> *mikamah* We went last summer to a place out there called the potholes- all these natural made potholes in the rock from the glaciers. It was beautiful, but I can't remember the name of the town.


That would be Shelburne Falls...about 5 minutes from my house! The potholes are right next to a great little candle company called Mole Hollow Candles. Not as big as Yankee Candle, but that's how they want it. Next time your in town, say "Hey!"


----------



## Aimros

carrieannie said:


> Hello!!   I grew up in Westhampton MA!     Now in R.I.   All my family is still in the western Mass area,,



Yay! Another representative from the "hampton" area.  I'm from the Northampton area.  I'll be at UMass Amherst next year as a graduate student....should be fun!! Nice to see so many Massachusettsians on the boards!


----------



## Gubblebum

We're in Ipswich.  I do love it here, especially in the summer, but right about now I'm counting down the days until we can leave the snow for Orlando!


----------



## ChefBilly

naomiariel said:


> Just moved to Florida a little over a year now.  My family is all up there still and now come to visit me often.  Now I can go to Disney all of the time



Did you go to Triton? I did ('85 - from Salisbury).
I have good friends that are lifelong Rowley residents.


----------



## carrieannie

pat fan said:


> That would be Shelburne Falls...about 5 minutes from my house! The potholes are right next to a great little candle company called Mole Hollow Candles. Not as big as Yankee Candle, but that's how they want it. Next time your in town, say "Hey!"


 
Mole Hollow started in Westhampton!


----------



## stellablue

carrieannie said:


> *AHHH! Judys popovers!  *



Hah! I remember that place! I saved that place for when my parents came up to visit-too expensive for me otherwise!  

One thing about UMASS area is, in addition to the amazing beauty, the food options are endless! Sometimes I actually take a small cooler when we visit out there for snacks to bring home-Antonios, Sugar Jones, Bueno y Sano, Blue Wall cookies (though I think last time I was visiting campus, Blue Wall had disappeared  ) It's amazing I didn't gain a zillion pounds when I went there 

*If anyone was at UMASS between '93-'98, I used to work at a small hippie store in Amherst Center called "Honey Love & Butterflies"   (eventually changed to Sun Hemp and then I believe closed down completely)


----------



## Alicnwondrln

I am from MA.  I grew up in Everett and my DH grew up in Saugus. 
We live in Salisbury now.


----------



## ChefBilly

Alicnwondrln said:


> I am from MA.  I grew up in Everett and my DH grew up in Saugus.
> We live in Salisbury now.



Hey! I'm from Salisbury originally. Grew up off of Main Street not far from the Seabrook line.


----------



## gram2chip&dale

Visit Sudbury often


----------



## tiggrsbride

Another Massachusetts Disney nut here!

Originally from Provincetown, then Shelburne Falls (home of the glacial potholes & Mole Hollow candles), then as an adult Newburyport and Byfield, and finally home in Bellingham!  I love Massachusetts, but Florida will hopefully be our winter retirement home!  Howdy neighbors!


----------



## yearbook50

Originally from FL.  
Went to Worcester, MA for college.  Just finished in December, so I will be moving to Framingham/Natick once my lease here is up.


----------



## soontobewed07

DVCJones said:


> Hey Michelle,
> 
> Too funny...we used to drive from Taunton as kids too. I still drive every year, just from Peabody now. I have a lot of family still living in Taunton.


 
You live near me!


----------



## naomiariel

I graduated in 94.  My sister graduated in 89 so you may have crossed paths w/her.  My whole family is still in Rowley.  Still couldn't get away from Triton cause my husband ended up teaching there up until 2 years ago and my sister teaches there now.  I also worked there for a bit as well as an afternoon program at Salisbury Elementary.  I also still have several friends from there that I still stay in touch with.  Small world.


----------



## Aimros

stellablue said:


> One thing about UMASS area is, in addition to the amazing beauty, the food options are endless! Sometimes I actually take a small cooler when we visit out there for snacks to bring home-Antonios, Sugar Jones, Bueno y Sano, Blue Wall cookies (though I think last time I was visiting campus, Blue Wall had disappeared  ) It's amazing I didn't gain a zillion pounds when I went there



mmmmm Sugar Jones....mmmmm Antonio's....mmmmm Bueno....

I think I need to go to Amherst soon and indulge.


----------



## DeeDeeDis

antonnios is still a big hit.

mdm, hubby WNEC Alumni (81) and son's girl friend is a sophmore


----------



## MARIONER

From Torquay, Devon.


----------



## carrieannie

MARIONER said:


> From Torquay, Devon.


Wheres that?


----------



## lucky978

Checking in here from Methuen, MA!  

GO PATS!


----------



## MARIONER

carrieannie said:


> Wheres that?



South west England on the coast.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

MARIONER said:


> South west England on the coast.



England...New England...it's all just a hop across the pond, i'nit?


----------



## alyssa810

Stoughton present!


----------



## stellablue

Aimros said:


> mmmmm Sugar Jones....mmmmm Antonio's....mmmmm Bueno....
> 
> I think I need to go to Amherst soon and indulge.



Just read your reply and it prompted me to tell my DBF that I want to spend my upcoming birthday in Amherst


----------



## cmonroe

naomiariel said:


> I graduated in 94.  My sister graduated in 89 so you may have crossed paths w/her.  My whole family is still in Rowley.  Still couldn't get away from Triton cause my husband ended up teaching there up until 2 years ago and my sister teaches there now.  I also worked there for a bit as well as an afternoon program at Salisbury Elementary.  I also still have several friends from there that I still stay in touch with.  Small world.



We live in Rowley as well!


----------



## cmonroe

crazypants said:


> Any of you New Englanders dare to drive to WDW? DH and I are thinking about it for our Dec 08 trip. We were going to rent a car anyways for the week. Adding on those few extra driving days would be cheaper than plane tickets.



We drove in 04. Some people like driving, we'll probably skip it until the kids are older. We went when DS was 7 months  and DD was 3


----------



## gusdmh

Currently in North Andover.  Grew up in Lawrence, moved to Methuen a few times and back to Lawrence.  Now I have a nice home just south of Lawrence and next to Middleton.
Just came back from a trip to SSR with a 3-night cruise on the Wonder.  The cruise was the best vacation yet my family has had.
Gus


----------



## cmonroe

Gubblebum said:


> We're in Ipswich.  I do love it here, especially in the summer, but right about now I'm counting down the days until we can leave the snow for Orlando!



My sister-in-law grew up in Ipswich! My brother lives there with their four kids.


----------



## libertybell7

Hi all, I'm checking in from Great Barrington here.


----------



## RSoxFan

Alicnwondrln said:


> I am from MA.  I grew up in Everett and my DH grew up in Saugus.
> We live in Salisbury now.




Hi! I was born, raised and still live in Everett.


----------



## handicap18

Born in New Bedford, raised in Onset/Wareham. Lived in Waltham for 3 years & Quincy for 4 years and now have settled in Burlington.  Other than about a 4/5 month stint living in Atlanta, GA in '93 I've lived in MA my whole life.


----------



## Ragnrok23

warpdarkmatter said:


> hi from somerset,ma



 Howdy neighbor!

I grew up in Somerset/Swansea

Just moved to Westport over the summer


----------



## hroyale

Hi, I'm in Swampscott.


----------



## soontobewed07

It's great to see so many North Shore people here


----------



## Mad4Dizne

But I wish I lived in Plymouth--love that area!!!

WNEC alum too!!!


----------



## disneygal55

My DS just got accepted to WNEC and Westfield State.  He's leaning towards Westfield State...his older brother has been there for 2 years and I think he wants to "hang out" with his brother.


----------



## Jennifer48

Born in raised in Lowell  Still live in there today!


----------



## IWANNAGOBACK!

hey hroyal swampscott too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JESW

From Mendon!   

Home of Southwick's Zoo and the Drive In!  

Jill


----------



## crazypants

Wow. There are a bunch of us! So who's hosting the DIS Superbowl Party?


----------



## PirateMel

Millbury here - check out my sig


----------



## Christine43

Born in Worcester, grew up in Quincy and still here.


----------



## Terk-1

*Born, raised & still live in Central Mass.*


----------



## kaleighmariesmom

I was born and raised in Medford. Now I live in NC cause of DH's job... go home every chance I have


----------



## teacup317

Born in Brockton, living the good life on Maine's coast.


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

Used to live in Boston...does that count?


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

North Andover here


----------



## gusdmh

Hey Tnkrbelle565,
North Andover in the house...It's good to see another Disney fan in my hometown.   If you have a chance, read my posting #120.
Gus + Elsa + 2 kids


----------



## athenna

kaleighmariesmom said:


> I was born and raised in Medford. Now I live in NC cause of DH's job... go home every chance I have




I think you are only other person from Medford I have seen here! 
Do you miss it? Do you love NC?


----------



## Mrs Banks

Norfolk here Hi Superwy 

We having driving down 9 times (hubby won't fly).  We leave at about on a Thurs 10pm drive all night.  Stay overnight Fri about 4pm in S.Carolina land in Orlando Sat 11am.  
you have to have the DVD player for the kids and books on tape for the adults that really passes the time and patience lots and lots of patience.

I can not wait to see the PAT make history tomorrow.   We are going to my BIL house but we were just informed he's getting schzwan(spelling?) food 

WHAT WHERE'S THE WINGS (I guess I'm bringing those)


----------



## carrieannie

Am I the only one from the "Hamptons"?


----------



## Donald is #1

Let's see:
   -  Grew up in Webster
   -  Went to college in Worcester
   -  Lived out in the Berkshires for 10 years (Lenoxdale, Dalton, Berkshire Village, Cheshire)

For the last 11 years, I have been living in NH.


----------



## kaleighmariesmom

athenna said:


> I think you are only other person from Medford I have seen here!
> Do you miss it? Do you love NC?



I miss it so much...We HATE NC... We come back as often as we can... We miss the food, the people, the places to go. We LOVE Boston.


----------



## NewEnglandCamper

stellablue said:


> It seems like there are alot of us! I just wondered how many Dis'ers are from MA and from which towns (or general areas if you would feel more comfortable  ).
> 
> I'm from Cambridge area.
> 
> Would love to hear from you!



Yes! From Dracut, Mass at least for another year. Hope to move South soon to be closer to Disney  

This isn't the main reason why we plan to move.


----------



## DVCJones

teacup317 said:


> Born in Brockton, living the good life on Maine's coast.



Christo's in Brockton was my favorite restaurant as a kid. I still try to go when I am down that way. I have get my Greek salad fix.


----------



## goofy4tink

Figment&Piglet said:


> Sutton here!  Any other folks from Blackstone Valley?
> 
> GO PATS!!!



Close....in Westborough. We're almost neighbors!!



JESW said:


> From Mendon!
> 
> Home of Southwick's Zoo and the Drive In!
> 
> Jill


And yet more neighbors!



PirateMel said:


> Millbury here - check out my sig


Spend a fair amount of time in Millbury...shopping of course.
So..I'm in Westborough and spend a ton of time on the Cape in the summer in eithe Osterville or Eastham.
I have to ask....there was an article in the TandG a week or so ago, about a mom from Shrewsbury who made the Mom's Panal for Disney. Anyone know her??


----------



## WeRblam

gusdmh said:


> Currently in North Andover. Grew up in Lawrence, moved to Methuen a few times and back to Lawrence. Now I have a nice home just south of Lawrence and next to Middleton.
> Just came back from a trip to SSR with a 3-night cruise on the Wonder. The cruise was the best vacation yet my family has had.
> Gus


 

Howdy Neighbor!  I live in Middleton, next town over.  My DD goes to Mike Boyles Conditioning Program in North Andover so I am in your town at least 2x a week.


----------



## BeadyLady

Born in Pittsfield, returned to live here!  Come to the Berkshires!


----------



## BeadyLady

One more thing - how many know off the top of their heads - how many towns/cities are there in Massachusetts? 



anyone? 








351


----------



## athenna

kaleighmariesmom said:


> I miss it so much...We HATE NC... We come back as often as we can... We miss the food, the people, the places to go. We LOVE Boston.



Oh, gosh, I'm sorry that you don't like where you are now   
I'm glad you get to come back often to visit


----------



## goofy4tink

BeadyLady said:


> One more thing - how many know off the top of their heads - how many towns/cities are there in Massachusetts?
> 
> 
> 
> anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 351


All I know is that we are the '100th' town!


----------



## momof2minnies

Westfield Ma. here


----------



## BeadyLady

LynelleB said:


> born in Staten island NY  but living in Pittsfield MA ( berkshires ) for the past 10 years



hey!  look for my car!  SUV with lic plate of WDWFAN!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

goofy4tink said:


> All I know is that we are the '100th' town!



And we're the 1st!


----------



## eemmie1

Easthampton


----------



## carrieannie

carrieannie said:


> Am I the only one from the "Hamptons"?


 


eemmie1 said:


> Easthampton


YAY! Finally someone from the Hamptons!!!  
Westhampton for me,,


----------



## phorsenuf

Grew up in Scituate.  
Moved to NH, the down to NC (miss there sooo much!) and now back to NH.  Someday we'll get back south.


----------



## Safari Queen

There are 351 incorporated cities and towns in MA. We're from Burlington.


----------



## BeadyLady

Good for you for knowing!  You win! not sure what...


----------



## kaytieeldr

No fair!  Not only would I have "won" if I'd seen the question before Safari Queen answered - I'd have gone for extra credit by being able to break it down into *31* cities / *320* towns!!!!!


----------



## goalie5hole

Chris said:


> Billerica here too!


Me too-grew up in Tewksbury though.


----------



## eazyeray

I'm from Fall River and I feel poor reading where everyones from. Berkshires, Hamptons, Cape Cod. Anyone live in subsidized housing or the projects on here?


----------



## goalie5hole

eazyeray said:


> I'm from Fall River and I feel poor reading where everyones from. Berkshires, Hamptons, Cape Cod. Anyone live in subsidized housing or the projects on here?


I'm poor because of too many trips to WDW-Does that count?????????


----------



## UrsulasShadow

eazyeray said:


> I'm from Fall River and I feel poor reading where everyones from. Berkshires, Hamptons, Cape Cod. Anyone live in subsidized housing or the projects on here?



Nope, but I'm on my way...
And believe me, there's poor sections of all those places.
And also, it does take a certain income level to make multiple trips to the Mouse.  It takes the family with an average income 7 years to save up for a trip to WDW.  Those that take more trips have an above-average income, or are running on credit (moi).


----------



## gusdmh

WeRblam said:


> Howdy Neighbor!  I live in Middleton, next town over.  My DD goes to Mike Boyles Conditioning Program in North Andover so I am in your town at least 2x a week.



Hey neighbor!
My family and I live on the line at the Oakridge/Maplewood Condos.  Great to hear from you.
GUs


----------



## christa112

Western Mass--West Springfield


----------



## goofy4tink

eazyeray said:


> I'm from Fall River and I feel poor reading where everyones from. Berkshires, Hamptons, Cape Cod. Anyone live in subsidized housing or the projects on here?


Ah...don't feel too badly. There are really 'less than affluent' areas in all those areas. Not everyone from some of the wealthier sounding towns are all that well off. I know I'm not. Live comfortably but that's about it.


----------



## momof3littlelilos

eazyeray said:


> I'm from Fall River and I feel poor reading where everyones from. Berkshires, Hamptons, Cape Cod. Anyone live in subsidized housing or the projects on here?



Did you miss that DH and I are originally from Roxbury and Roslindale?? 
We're in Natick now, a diverse little town I think  (eta, _economically_ diverse I mean...)


----------



## Safari Queen

I'm very lucky that DVC and lots of work travel makes it possible for us to just pay for food and extras on vacation. We've paid off almost all the DVC.  I just hope that we can handle the dues when we retire. Even so, I expect to be driving to WDW, not flying, since all the frequent flyer miles will be gone!


----------



## MomofCKJ

JESW said:


> From Mendon!
> 
> Home of Southwick's Zoo and the Drive In!
> 
> Jill



Grew up and lived in Whitinsville till about 4 years ago. LOVE Southwicks! We used to get a membership every year. And DH spent many dates during our courtship at that drive in.  

Allyson


----------



## MissMichelle

DVCJones said:


> Hey Michelle,
> 
> Too funny...we used to drive from Taunton as kids too. I still drive every year, just from Peabody now. I have a lot of family still living in Taunton.



Wonder if it's anyone I know! Since we are looking for houses here in Taunton I guess I'll be sticking around


----------



## MissMichelle

eazyeray said:


> I'm from Fall River and I feel poor reading where everyones from. Berkshires, Hamptons, Cape Cod. Anyone live in subsidized housing or the projects on here?



I am in Taunton eazyeray---for the most part that is far from someone with $$. For the last 8 years I have lived with a very cheap rent (rent from my parents for just $300) and up until 3 years ago we had a pretty low income which wouldn't have been far off from needing assistance. 

I know many people from Fall River...and quite a few of my co-workers live there.


----------



## Stacieb

I'm in Bellingham!!!
I also love southwicks!!!


----------



## DVCJones

MissMichelle said:


> I am in Taunton eazyeray---for the most part that is far from someone with $$. For the last 8 years I have lived with a very cheap rent (rent from my parents for just $300) and up until 3 years ago we had a pretty low income which wouldn't have been far off from needing assistance.
> 
> I know many people from Fall River...and quite a few of my co-workers live there.



I went to church in Fall River. (from Taunton) I also did some student teaching there....back in the day.


----------



## Statler

I live in Plymouth.


----------



## Eaglefan9727

My fiancee and I live in Westminster


----------



## Dana49

The Berkshires!


----------



## FigmentGal

Born and raised outside of Boston and currently living in Worcester.
This is my first time posting anything so I hope I'm doing it right! <fingers crossed>


----------



## trek93820

Fall River here.


----------



## georgemoe

Checking in from Leominster.

Work in Marlborough. Drove once to Orange City, FL for DW's sisters wedding. Stayed one night in the Carolina's on DW's insistance. I would have driven straight through.


----------



## PirateMel

FigmentGal said:


> Born and raised outside of Boston and currently living in Worcester.
> This is my first time posting anything so I hope I'm doing it right! <fingers crossed>



Good job posting


----------



## cmonroe

Welcome aboard! Should be a tough ride on 495 and the pike tonight!


----------



## PirateMel

cmonroe said:


> Welcome aboard! Should be a tough ride on 495 and the pike tonight!



Always Is


----------



## FigmentGal

cmonroe said:


> Welcome aboard! Should be a tough ride on 495 and the pike tonight!



It is when I hear traffic reports like that, that I truly appreciate my 5 minute commute!


----------



## Ironman61

Salem, NH..

is that close enough to join the thread?


----------



## gusdmh

Ironman61 said:


> Salem, NH..
> 
> is that close enough to join the thread?



It is for me.  Many friends live there.  I, ahem, shop over the border often.  Love the 'no taxes'
Gus


----------



## antkim

I am a WOOSTAHH girl as well!  WELCOME!!


----------



## momof3littlelilos

FigmentGal said:


> Born and raised outside of Boston and currently living in Worcester.
> This is my first time posting anything so I hope I'm doing it right! <fingers crossed>



Welcome


----------



## shmedly123

from dracut...live in southern, nh now.


----------



## kj2mom

born, raised still living in Marlboro! 

Drove to Florida once with a camper....no future repeat plans..........flying is the way to go for us!


----------



## skyyblue712

abington here


----------



## bobcat77

Good morning all,

Originally from Revere, now living in Saugus!!!!  (I love Route 1)


----------



## Alicnwondrln

we should have another dis MA meet.


----------



## colinsdesire

attleboro here and leaving for the world on Monday  - Yeah


----------



## lalijack

Hi everyone!  Not sure how I've been on the DIS all this time and never seen this thread until today!  Duh!

Just popped in to say hey.  I grew up in Boston and am now living in Wilmington.  Great to see so many "neighbors"!


----------



## georgemoe

Will be at POR May 13 - 20


----------



## cmonroe

skyyblue712 said:


> abington here



skyyblue, 

Did you grow up in Abington?


----------



## redsox4886

Unofficially from the Springfield Area. Student at the moment, but moving to the Boston Area after graduation in May  

-Neal


----------



## bobcat77

skyyblue712 said:


> abington here



I have family in Abington (and friends from the South Shore) and frequent the Abington Ale House any chance I get!  Also, Great Chow on 18 is pretty darned good if I do say so myself!!!!

(sorry to go off topic)


----------



## cmonroe

bobcat77 said:


> I have family in Abington (and friends from the South Shore) and frequent the Abington Ale House any chance I get!  Also, Great Chow on 18 is pretty darned good if I do say so myself!!!!
> 
> (sorry to go off topic)



I'm not actually from Abington, but a good friend grew up there and was curious if you knew them. I guess we'll have to settle for two degrees of separation


----------



## CJsMom

kj2mom said:


> born, raised still living in Marlboro!
> 
> Drove to Florida once with a camper....no future repeat plans..........flying is the way to go for us!



Just found this thread today - also saying hello from Marlboro!!  Hi kj2mom!


----------



## tinker_me_happy

Now living in  Dudley  - Grew up in "Woosta" Lived in Millbury and Auburn (till the mall expansion made the noise on the Mass Pike Just TOO LOUD!) Now the only noise I hear are the birds chirping and the cows mooing!
OH and for those of you who are driving...I just bought tickets on SW for 99.50 each way (including ALL airport taxes).  Between gas and paying to stay over night, or the stress of driving straight through, is it REALLY a savings???


----------



## Donald is #1

tinker_me_happy said:


> Now living in  Dudley  - Grew up in "Woosta" Lived in Millbury and Auburn


Hi Dudley!    I grew up in Webster.  Although I live in NH now, I am down in Webster almost every weekend.


----------



## Fastpassme

I live in Raynham, and work in Brockton.  It's so nice to see all the Disers in the area!


----------



## PirateMel

tinker_me_happy said:


> Now living in  Dudley  - Grew up in "Woosta" Lived in Millbury and Auburn (till the mall expansion made the noise on the Mass Pike Just TOO LOUD!) Now the only noise I hear are the birds chirping and the cows mooing!
> OH and for those of you who are driving...I just bought tickets on SW for 99.50 each way (including ALL airport taxes).  Between gas and paying to stay over night, or the stress of driving straight through, is it REALLY a savings???



Close enough - all my cousin's live in Webster.

When are you going to Disney?


----------



## tinker_me_happy

Going in August 08 with the fam, Feb 09 with my sister for my birthday and May 09 with DD who will have just finished her first year of college!  I am also hoping to go in Dec 08, but that one will depend on airfare and room availability.  
Let the count downs begin!!!


----------



## kidcdv

Hi all, I'm new here!  Just wanted to pop in and say hello. We're planning our first trip to Disney and am very excited.  I'm from Walpole.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

kidcdv said:


> Hi all, I'm new here!  Just wanted to pop in and say hello. We're planning our first trip to Disney and am very excited.  I'm from Walpole.



Whew!  A real newbie!  Welcome.  When's your trip?


----------



## kidcdv

Yes, VERY new to this. It's very overwhelming at first.  

We're looking into late Nov (after Tday) or early Dec 08.  We're trying to get a Villa at one of the places as we're traveling with a 2 year old.  I don't want to have to go to bed at 8pm at night! LOL


----------



## mickey&minniealways

Hi. I'm a newbie also.  Well to the boards anyway, I joined them in February.  I live in southern NH now but I grew up in Norwood.  Practically neighbors.  Anyway this spring will be going to the world.  We are staying at OKW, Old Key West, in a two bedroom villa.  Not because I don't want to go to bed early but for the opposite reason.  I have two DS's who are 19 and 21, they like to stay up all night.  I don't know what your budget is but renting points from a dvc member can be a much more affordable way of staying at a luxury resort without the enormous cost.  You can get a one bedroom with a full kitchen, living room and laundry for alot less.  If you want to know how pm me or e-mail me.  I have done this a couple of times now and am convinced that this is the way to go.  Don't forget that no question is a dumb on these boards and the answers will make your trip go much more smoothly.  Remember we were all new to this once upon a time.  This spring will be my 13th trip since "76". Have a magical time.  By the way DS stands for disney son.  It takes a little while to figure out what they all mean. I still have trouble with some of them. 

 (46)  (46) (21) (19) (12)


----------



## Fizzmom

Hi, I'm new too! I love this thread!  We stayed at the WL in May 06, and 07 and there were so many people wearing Red Sox hats everyhere, it felt like we were back home!  Good fun!  We're from Hingham.  (Counting the days until our next trip over April vacation!)


----------



## goofy4tink

Hi everyone...staying nice and dry today??? Nice to see so many newbies joining in.


----------



## shmedly123

goofy4tink said:


> Hi everyone...staying nice and dry today??? Nice to see so many newbies joining in.



I know, this weather is getting old REAL fast.  At least were not getting hit again in a couple of days...oh wait


----------



## lovemyguys

I'm from MA also!   North Easton (near sharon, canton, etc..)  Born and raised in Boston, grew up on the Cape and now live in Easton.


----------



## lovemyguys

Speaking of red sox hats.  When we were in AK last April we left the kids red sox hats in the stroller while we went on the safari.  After the safari we went to the bathroom.  When we came out of the bathroom the boys were getting hot so we went to put their hats back on and they were gone!   Someone stole their hats right out the stroller.   DH said it must have been a Yankees fan


----------



## gusdmh

Many cast members seem to be Yankees fans.  You should have seen them, especially Pluto, putting down the Patriots...all in good fun though.


----------



## kidcdv

Mickeyandminnie - I sent you a PM. Any insight you can give me would be REALLY appreciated!!


----------



## sue Z

> Charlemont? Itty-bitty!!! Blink and you miss it. The best thing in our town (besides the elem. school) is A.L.Avery's store. You need it, they got it!



I know that town quiet well as my uncle lives in hawley  my cousin lives in shelburne falls and her husband is the boys and girls track coach at Mohawk Trail Regional high school has been for many yrs.  
my granparents are buried in the cemetary in Hawley on Pudding Hollow rd on the edge of my uncles property.

my parents and I also have friends who live in northampton and hatfield!!

was born and brought up and still live in Quincy!!
my dad was the only legal "bookie" ever in Quincy as he drove the bookmobile for the city library department for some 31 yrs before retiring in 89


----------



## pat fan

> I know that town quiet well as my uncle lives in hawley my cousin lives in shelburne falls and her husband is the boys and girls track coach at Mohawk Trail Regional high school has been for many yrs.
> my granparents are buried in the cemetary in Hawley on Pudding Hollow rd on the edge of my uncles property.


Well hi there!

I may have a vague notion of who the track coach is, but my oldest DS was more into the musicals than sports (he's in college now,1st year) and my youngest goes to Tech. It is a nice area though, isn't it?


----------



## valleygirl

Checkin in from Martha's Vineyard.  Born and raised in Southie then kept moving south once I left my parent's home.  First to Quincy, then Avon, then on to the Vineyard.  Hopefully one day I'll get far enough south to live in the Disney area.


----------



## mejkjj97

Checking in from Weymouth

In the process of planning our next Trip-  April 2008

Kim


----------



## BeadyLady

kidcdv said:


> We're looking into late Nov (after Tday) or early Dec 08.   LOL



We went in 2006 in the first week of Dec.  the decorations are amazing!  they even do up the resorts, don't know anything about Villas.  The Osborne lights - if you get there early (5:30) you can see them and then skip out the back.  We went out the front way - and the crush of humanity merging into that area was quite impressive.  Not sure a stroller could get out that way, that's why I hope the back way would work.  In Epcot there is all sorts to see!


----------



## browning

Hi, everybody,
A pleasure to be cruising boards again -- haven't seen 'em since last year, when we were at the 5 yard line, but couldn't score. this year, we're thinking about a May trip (early May). It's such a charge being on this board because people are so upbeat -- especially Mass. people!!! 

Anybody going first or second week of May -- we went that time two years ago, and saw nary a Mass. resident. Seems an off time for northerners. Also -- we're looking for advice on buying someone's points for a time share. 

Any advice, tips, or friendly hellos ALWAYS welcome, because if you're from Mass. -- WE LOVE YOU!!!

Steve


----------



## minmate

browning said:


> Hi, everybody,
> A pleasure to be cruising boards again -- haven't seen 'em since last year, when we were at the 5 yard line, but couldn't score. this year, we're thinking about a May trip (early May). It's such a charge being on this board because people are so upbeat -- especially Mass. people!!!
> 
> Anybody going first or second week of May -- we went that time two years ago, and saw nary a Mass. resident. Seems an off time for northerners. Also -- we're looking for advice on buying someone's points for a time share.
> 
> Any advice, tips, or friendly hellos ALWAYS welcome, because if you're from Mass. -- WE LOVE YOU!!!
> 
> Steve




I used to be from Mass.... does that mean you used to love me? lol....  Miss the east coast -- going back for a week this summer!


----------



## stellablue

lovemyguys said:


> I'm from MA also!   North Easton (near sharon, canton, etc..)  Born and raised in Boston, grew up on the Cape and now live in Easton.



I grew up in Easton and we had a summer home on the cape!
Small world


----------



## browning

Easton -- home of the Ames Free Library, Hilliards chocolate, Stonehill College and the world's famous children's museum, right? Spent many a year in Easton ...


----------



## stellablue

browning said:


> Easton -- home of the Ames Free Library, Hilliards chocolate, Stonehill College and the world's famous children's museum, right? Spent many a year in Easton ...



Don't forget about the "world's famous" annual harvest festival!


----------



## Maxie86

browning said:


> Hi, everybody,
> A pleasure to be cruising boards again -- haven't seen 'em since last year, when we were at the 5 yard line, but couldn't score. this year, we're thinking about a May trip (early May). It's such a charge being on this board because people are so upbeat -- especially Mass. people!!!
> 
> Anybody going first or second week of May -- we went that time two years ago, and saw nary a Mass. resident. Seems an off time for northerners. Also -- we're looking for advice on buying someone's points for a time share.
> 
> Any advice, tips, or friendly hellos ALWAYS welcome, because if you're from Mass. -- WE LOVE YOU!!!
> 
> Steve



We'll be there the first week of May.  If you want to see Mass people go during school vacation week.  I think half of the state is there then.  We don't need to go during school vacations any more, so we try to go right before or right after.  Last time we went to the HDDR, half the audience was from Mass. That was toward the end of May in 06.


----------



## queenof3

Hi!  I'm from Dudley too!


----------



## Pirates4me

Cape Cod here!

GO GIANTS!!!!


----------



## browning

Who else is going first week of May?? I think we are? Where are you staying. I hate the Giants. We love Disney -- stayed at AK last time, but looking at Port Orleans or Wilderness this time. Recommendations?
We never go during school vacation -- did once and will never again. It was brutal -- and as much as we love seeing fellow Mass. residents, too crowded during vk time.

hugs,
steve


----------



## georgemoe

Going May 13 - 20 and will be at POR. Just DW and I no children. We have never gone during the summer or any school vacation week. Some of you think us Northerners need to be in Disney during the winter months. Not so. Some of us actually enjoy the snow and cold. 

We'll be back before Memorial Day and just in time to plant the garden.


----------



## mejkjj97

I am so jealous.  Use to go all the time in May.  It was the absolute best time to go.  The weather is so beautiful.

Now I will be one of those either during April breaks or summer.  DH just became a teacher so will be with every other person from MA.  so we are going this April vacaction, staying at the Dolphin this time.

Kim


----------



## poohbear15

Another Western Ma here. Southwick, right on the CT line.


----------



## lovemyguys

browning said:


> Easton -- home of the Ames Free Library, Hilliards chocolate, Stonehill College and the world's famous children's museum, right? Spent many a year in Easton ...



That's the Easton I am talking about!  

Has anyone been to "The World" the first week of June before?  Any insight on heat/humidity/crowds/etc...


----------



## mejkjj97

Hello

Stonehill Grad here!!  

I have been to WDW the last week in May to the first week June at least 3 times.  It was actually my favorite time to go.  The temp was in the mid to high 80's but there was no humidity.  It was also nice since the parks are open later so we spent the afternoon by the pool and went to the parks late in the day.

We also found the crowds very managable.  Sat was the worst day but when isn't it.  We never waited more the 20 min for a ride and the crowd seem mostly from Europe.

Kim


----------



## jtolpin

Milford MA here, formerly of the North Shore (Beverly/Peabody!)

jason


----------



## kcatplay

hi was born and raised in Quincy,mass but now live in colorado.but most of my family is still there.miss it alot thats why I am going for a visit in july to celebrate the 4th with family.I miss the ocean and food so much.will also be in florida the first 9 days in may ( 3 days then board disney cruise then come back to disney for 1 more day).


----------



## nestboutique

This is my first post on this site!   

I grew up and live in Gloucester (Home of the Perfect Storm).


----------



## bjmach

From New Bedford, MA but living in Ohio

Going to Disney World first week in May 4- 10th

Staying at Shades of Green


----------



## tekoa

Grew up in Wilbraham. (near Springfield)
Now live in Westfield.

GO RED SOX !!!!


----------



## tinker_me_happy

tekoa said:


> Grew up in Wilbraham. (near Springfield)
> Now live in Westfield.
> 
> GO RED SOX !!!!



Home of Friendlies Ice Cream?


----------



## tinker_me_happy

queenof3 said:


> Hi!  I'm from Dudley too!



Yay!  Another Dudley-ite!


----------



## klwdisney

Im from Grafton but now live in Holden!


----------



## BeadyLady

nestboutique said:


> This is my first post on this site!
> 
> I grew up and live in Gloucester (Home of the Perfect Storm).



Welcome aboard!  Don't be shy, snoop around - find another thread to read and join.


----------



## eemmie1

tinker_me_happy said:


> Home of Friendlies Ice Cream?



That would be correct!  I drive past the sign on the Mass Pike on the way home from the Sox!


----------



## browning

We're heading down week after school vaca -- looking to say hi to any and all fellow Mass. residents (especially from south shore). And yes, I'll still wear my patriots shirt with pride -- which i've worn every time I've gone (four times). 

Was in Easton's Borderland Park last week!

s.


----------



## BeadyLady

Go Patriots!


----------



## momto28weeker+1

I'm from Western Ma.  East Longmeadow


----------



## momtwoboys

Hello everyone, we're also from Mass. small little town of Ludlow!    Going May17-22 can't wait!


----------



## lovemyguys

Hi Everyone!  Has anyone ever stayed at AKL CL??  If so, how did you like it???


----------



## browning

We stayed at AKL two years ago and loved the resort, but did grow tired of the bus rides from MK. But the two restaurants, boma and jiko, were unbelievable. Boma especially.

Great to hear some Mass. people going weeks after school vaca. We went two years ago second week of May, and despite all my Mass./patriots/red sox clothing, had barely a nibble from another Mass. resident. We're heading down first week of May -- hope to get more nibbles this time around. Staying at Boardwalk (admittedly, so I can be near Epcot -- and the brewery).

s.


----------



## bjmach

browning said:


> We stayed at AKL two years ago and loved the resort, but did grow tired of the bus rides from MK. But the two restaurants, boma and jiko, were unbelievable. Boma especially.
> 
> Great to hear some Mass. people going weeks after school vaca. We went two years ago second week of May, and despite all my Mass./patriots/red sox clothing, had barely a nibble from another Mass. resident. We're heading down first week of May -- hope to get more nibbles this time around. Staying at Boardwalk (admittedly, so I can be near Epcot -- and the brewery).
> 
> s.



I'll be there 4-10 May 08.  Sporting my Mass./Red Sox/Patriots/Celtics clothing


----------



## zima-cheryl

tekoa said:


> Grew up in Wilbraham. (near Springfield)
> Now live in Westfield.
> 
> GO RED SOX !!!!



Hey Neighbor -- I'm from Westfiled too!


----------



## zima-cheryl

lovemyguys said:


> Hi Everyone!  Has anyone ever stayed at AKL CL??  If so, how did you like it???



We stayed at AKL a few years back, but not CL...just a regular Savannah View.  We adored the place...can't wait to go back.  

Nothing beats having your morning coffee on the balcony and watching the animals.  Just an amazing way to start your day.  And the lodge is so detailed & lovely, you could spend a day there enjoying the different things they have.

Be sure to touch the good luck wall decoration on your way in/out every day!


----------



## disneygal55

It's great to hear from all of you Massachusetts Disney fans! A special hello to all of my Western MA neighbors...Agawam here! How about all that snow?
I can't wait til June vacation.


----------



## lovemyguys

Thanks for the responses about AKL!  I can not wait for our trip!!!

I am jealous of everyone that is going the end of April/beginning of May.  We went the last week of April into the first week of May last year and the weather was just PERFECT!!  85 with no humidity!  It did not rain one single drop the whole week.  I know that our trip in June (first week) will probably not have weather that perfect.  Hope you all get weather as good as we had last year!  The crowds were fine also.


----------



## zima-cheryl

disneygal55 said:


> It's great to hear from all of you Massachusetts Disney fans! A special hello to all of my Western MA neighbors...Agawam here! How about all that snow?
> I can't wait til June vacation.



Hi Neighbor!   

...all that snow...  
I can't say in public what I think about all that snow!!


----------



## browning

Animal Kingdom Lodge is wonderful -- has one of the best "counter service" restaurants in all of disney. The Mara. And the best overall buffet I've been too -- Boma. We left our young kids, with our teenage babysitter daughter, in the room for our Boma dinner night, which was a great move. Unbelievable selection ... if you have kids and can get bunk beds, then get 'em. Just ask. Loved 'em ... big tip I can give anybody bound for AKL: leave yourself time for traveling, but if you're running late and worried about arriving late for hoop de doo or any other event, just take cab. Not too expensive -- and a nice break from the buses.

Look for me in my Patriots outfit -- even though it will be first time wearing it since the debacle on 2/3. But I always wear patriots at dis ...

hugs,
steve


----------



## rrconnelly

Hi everyone,
We are from Amesbury,MA, which is right up by the new hampshire border. We will be in Disney from April 15th through  the 22nd. We are looking forward to doing a split stay at Old key West and Boardwalk.


----------



## DaisyLou2

Born in Framingham have since lived in Marlborough, Stow, Holden and Worcester. Not necessarily in that order!


----------



## tigger2&pooh

Hi all..

I'am from New Bedford, also kinda new to dis.  Just finished booking my disney trip.  I'am staying at swan sept 6-13 and I know I will be sporting all my Soxs, Celtics, Bruins, Pat's gear!!!


----------



## Pirates4me

Orleans, Cape Cod


----------



## karmalicousss

Wecome And NOPE!!!


----------



## luvsmickeymouse

I was born in Fall River, grew up in Westport, moved to Dartmouth, and now I am in New Hampshire.


----------



## browning

Is anybody at all from mass. going end of april, first week of may? Seems like very few -- we went this time as well two years ago, the week AFTER school break, and saw like noone from Mass. But it's a great time to go!!! 

I love Battleship Cover in NB. We're members at Buttonwood park zoo.

... hoping to see somebody from Mass. in Disney!!!
steve


----------



## NH-R-T-Cha

Actually I'm a former 'flatlander'. Does that count?? When people ask me where I'm from I still say 'I grew up in Massachusetts'.

My daughter and I will be heading to Orlando in April (my school vacation).
WDW has been a favorite of ours since our first trip in 1993. This year we're trying Universal, staying at Royal Pacific.  Hope it will be fun!

Is this New England snow driving you into considering a move to warmer climate?? I've had it! And 6+ more predicted for our area (Lakes Region) tomorrow!


----------



## luvsmickeymouse

NH-R-T-Cha said:


> Actually I'm a former 'flatlander'. Does that count?? When people ask me where I'm from I still say 'I grew up in Massachusetts'.
> 
> My daughter and I will be heading to Orlando in April (my school vacation).
> WDW has been a favorite of ours since our first trip in 1993. This year we're trying Universal, staying at Royal Pacific.  Hope it will be fun!
> 
> Is this New England snow driving you into considering a move to warmer climate?? I've had it! And 6+ more predicted for our area (Lakes Region) tomorrow!



I am ready to move NOW!  I am so sick of winter.


----------



## georgemoe

Sorry Browning. I'm going May 13-20 and will just miss you.

Expecting 4-8" tonight in my area of flatland.   to the snow for mercy.   Looks like the lakes region is in for up to a foot.


----------



## lorieandalex

Hi, I'm from Somerset, MA about an hour from Boston, leaving for Disney April 1st...can't wait


----------



## browning

Georgemoe,
sorry we'll miss you ... you from new hampshire lakes region -- we eloped in wolfeboro, and vaca every year there.

(Browning is name of my recently deceased springer spaniel, who was from Littleton, N.H.). 

s.


----------



## georgemoe

browning said:


> Georgemoe,
> sorry we'll miss you ... you from new hampshire lakes region -- we eloped in wolfeboro, and vaca every year there.
> 
> (Browning is name of my recently deceased springer spaniel, who was from Littleton, N.H.).
> 
> s.



Sorry to hear about Browning. I'm from Central MA but spend some time during the winter in NH. I drive through Littleton on my way to Pittburg to snowmobile. I'll probably be heading up for the weekend in a week.


----------



## twinklebug

South Shore here - nice 2 hour commute into Boston every day   We need a monorail just for Dissers


----------



## hipchickie

rrconnelly said:


> Hi everyone,
> We are from Amesbury,MA, which is right up by the new hampshire border. We will be in Disney from April 15th through  the 22nd. We are looking forward to doing a split stay at Old key West and Boardwalk.



hey, we just moved from amesbury - we lived there for 8 years before defecting...too much strife - I am sure you KWIM
 

Boardwalk is so awesome, you will love it!


----------



## nifferdo

Another Mass hole here!  Born and raised in Townsend MA and made the big move to Ashby about 7 yrs ago!  (its about 20 mins NW of Leominster/Fitchburg area)!


----------



## browning

Who else going first week of May??? We went this week two years ago and wore our Mass. garb daily, but got no nibbles. Where are all the Mass. crazies? Amazing how few Mass. residents go this week -- probably because it's the week after school vaca week. But a great week to go, if you're wondering.


----------



## lovesdumbo

browning said:


> Who else going first week of May??? We went this week two years ago and wore our Mass. garb daily, but got no nibbles. Where are all the Mass. crazies? Amazing how few Mass. residents go this week -- probably because it's the week after school vaca week. But a great week to go, if you're wondering.



I'll be there May 4th to 10th.  3rd year in a row of basically the same time and it is a great time to go!


----------



## TSWJan78

Grew up in Lunenburg (former home of Whalom Park)  Now live in Watertown


----------



## tigger813

browning said:


> Who else going first week of May??? We went this week two years ago and wore our Mass. garb daily, but got no nibbles. Where are all the Mass. crazies? Amazing how few Mass. residents go this week -- probably because it's the week after school vaca week. But a great week to go, if you're wondering.



Being a former teacher, a lot of people don't go at this time in MA due to the MCAS being the next 2-3 weeks. While our kids are in school we won't be able to take them in May due to this fact despite the fact that DD1 has a birthday in May. We will probably take her during April vacation week next year.

Since I'm no longer a teacher maybe DH and I will go during this time some years.


----------



## bntrdntht

Hey Disney neighbors, live in Salisbury, but born and raised in Amesbury.(Still consider myself to live in Amesbury, live 1 mile for Amesbury line.)


----------



## alyssa810

We're heading down for Mother's Day weekend, and while we live in Stoughton now (hi easton neighbors!), I was born in Worcester, and my DH & I also call Wareham home, the armpit (I say that with love for the 'ham!) - I mean gateway to Cape Cod.


----------



## duckyislost

Anyone else wake up to snow this morning?! We leave for the World on April 1st and it cannot come soon enough!


----------



## NH-R-T-Cha

duckyislost said:


> Anyone else wake up to snow this morning?! We leave for the World on April 1st and it cannot come soon enough!



Just a dusting in the NH Lakes Region today ... added to the NINE FEET we've already had this winter!!
We're headed south on April 20th.


----------



## Donald is #1

A dusting here in southern NH yesterday also.  I am soooooo ready for spring!


----------



## kermie1975

Just wanred to say Hi.  I live in Quincy.


----------



## FigmentGal

kermie1975 said:


> Just wanred to say Hi.  I live in Quincy.



Hi there! 
I grew up next door in Milton!


----------



## FIREFLY01

Hey There,
 Well I'm  A Born And Raised Southern Girl But I Married One Of You!
He Is From Granby- Western Mass , We Live In Florida, But His Whole Family Is Still There!!


----------



## Disneydonnam

Hi from Norwood Ma


----------



## sluggozmom

Hi Everyone!  
I see I have a few neighbors here....  
I'm in Townsend now after 30 years in Winthrop..and my dh grew up in Everett.I have just begun planning our WDW trip for the last 10 days of May 2009.  I have  already found a nice home off site in Formosa Gardens, and my park hopper tickets are in the mail!  I'm soooooooooooo excited 
I haven't been to WDW for 25 years.. My little girl will be 6 next year.  I am sure we will have a fantastic time.   
I love these boards!  I have found so much useful information already...
Happy Easter to those who celebrate it... and Happy Sunday to the rest of ya!


----------



## lvnmickey

I'm in Pawtucket, RI, only about 1 minute from MA line?  Does that count? ? ?


----------



## llrain

Ahhh , Berkshire East...Where I learned to Ski
(from easthampton/Northampton)



pat fan said:


> Charlemont? Itty-bitty!!! Blink and you miss it. The best thing in our town (besides the elem. school) is A.L.Avery's store. You need it, they got it!


----------



## JESW

Southwick's Zoo opens April 12th - great place to spend a day!  

http://www.southwickszoo.com/

Jill


----------



## 10_Kyle_10

Im a Ma$shole  Only 2 mins south of Canobie Lake.  One of the few "non" corporate parks left out there.


----------



## TiggerStac

I grew up in Wakefield,  hubby in Saugus.

We moved out to central MA about 8 years ago.


----------



## winterman

I grew up in Lynnfield, am a UMASS alum, but have lived in Maine (happily) for22 years.


----------



## twinklebug

winterman said:


> I grew up in Lynnfield, am a UMASS alum, but have lived in Maine (happily) for22 years.



I was wondering when Lynnfield would show up on the list  I'd tell you what class I was in, but it'd give away my age (like my tag doesn't huh? LOL)


----------



## OceanStateKelly

Just whated to say hi from next door - RI.

Go Red Sox
Go Pats

Kelly from RI


----------



## sjlupin

Hi!

I was born and raised in the Lakes Region on NH; have been in Millis, Mass for about 17 years!

GO SOX!!!


----------



## aripantaloon

browning said:


> Anybody going first or second week of May -- we went that time two years ago, and saw nary a Mass. resident. Seems an off time for northerners.





georgemoe said:


> Going May 13 - 20 and will be at POR. Just DW and I no children. We have never gone during the summer or any school vacation week. Some of you think us Northerners need to be in Disney during the winter months. Not so. Some of us actually enjoy the snow and cold.
> 
> We'll be back before Memorial Day and just in time to plant the garden.



We'll be at AKL May 10-17.  

We are from Arlington, a hop, skip, and a jump from Boston.


----------



## aylawild

Born and raised in Gardner, recently transplanted to southern CT.


----------



## mickey&minniealways

Someone asked if anyone was going the last week of April into May. We are. I am origanaly from MA but live in southern NH now. This is our April Vacation. Always the week after you. Same goes for February. Makes it difficult to plan with family who live in Bolton and Harvard, MA so we gave up trying.


----------



## megveg

Im From Natick, MA and frequent Sterling because the DBF lives there


----------



## talally

I know Charlemont, out by the Mohawk Trail????  We used to go camping out that way when I was younger.


----------



## 1supamom

Hi from Somerset, MA   heading to Yacht club April 19-28!!!


----------



## M Roberts

Born and raised in Boston, live in N. Attleborough.  Wife is from Somerset.  4 wks from today we'll be at POFQ!


----------



## grumblegrumble

Our parents live in Cape Cod.  Their home was actually in the month of September in the Massachusetts 2008 Calendar


----------



## elaine and the boys

Born and raised in Westfield, lived in Northampton when I was newly married, moved back to Westfield for a while before moving to CT, but have been back in MA (Cape Cod) for the last 11 years.  WDW is a long drive, but definitely worth every mile!


----------



## eemmie1

elaine and the boys said:


> Born and raised in Westfield, lived in Northampton when I was newly married, moved back to Westfield for a while before moving to CT, but have been back in MA (Cape Cod) for the last 11 years.  WDW is a long drive, but definitely worth every mile!



I was born and raised in Northampton!  Live in Easthampton now.  I give you credit for driving to WDW.  That must be a little over 24 hours of driving time!


----------



## teacher2525

Grew up in Somerville, a few stops in between (College in North Adams, Girls apartment in /Belmont, another apartment in Dracut) now raising a family in Wakefield


----------



## Chris

teacher2525 said:


> Grew up in Somerville, a few stops in between (College in North Adams, Girls apartment in /Belmont, another apartment in Dracut) now raising a family in Wakefield



I grew up in Melrose, lived in Stoneham for 2 years when I got married, now in Billerica for nearly 13 years!!!  

We love the Omlette headquarters in Wakefield!!  I work in Reading and we go there occasionally!!!


----------



## elaine and the boys

eemmie1,

Yeah, it's a loooong drive, about 22-24 hours, but we divide it into two days.  We can only go during school vacation breaks because of my kids and me (school librarian).  These vacation times are peak or holiday season...mucho $$$$$....so we save $$$$$ by driving.  And summertime is just way too hot for me to be enjoyable.  Driving is okay with me if it means we can afford to go to Disney more often, keeping the cost down.


----------



## DVCJones

elaine and the boys said:


> eemmie1,
> 
> Yeah, it's a loooong drive, about 22-24 hours, but we divide it into two days.  We can only go during school vacation breaks because of my kids and me (school librarian).  These vacation times are peak or holiday season...mucho $$$$$....so we save $$$$$ by driving.  And summertime is just way too hot for me to be enjoyable.  Driving is okay with me if it means we can afford to go to Disney more often, keeping the cost down.



We live in Peabody and we are also a slave to the school vacation schedule. We also drive to WDW to save a few $$$. However, I really am not a fan of flying either. We will be in WDW Feb. 15-21. Can't wait!!!!

My mother and brother live in Falmouth and I spend most of the summer there. It is beautiful.


----------



## 3girls4me05

teacher2525 said:


> Grew up in Somerville, a few stops in between (College in North Adams, Girls apartment in /Belmont, another apartment in Dracut) now raising a family in Wakefield



Hey neighbor!  We are in Wakefield too!  I am raising three princesses though instead of three ducks! LOL!


----------



## Chris

DVCJones said:


> We live in Peabody and we are also a slave to the school vacation schedule. We also drive to WDW to save a few $$$. However, I really am not a fan of flying either. We will be in WDW Feb. 15-21. Can't wait!!!!
> 
> My mother and brother live in Falmouth and I spend most of the summer there. It is beautiful.



We will be there from the 14th to the 21st!!!  Where are you staying?


----------



## yensid-tlaw

Stacieb said:


> I'm from Bellingham..
> 
> Hey, I know where Munson is.. My dh races his truck there..A hill climb.



I grew up in Bellingham!

Now, I live in Bolton, another small town


----------



## crzy4my2

elaine and the boys said:


> Born and raised in Westfield, lived in Northampton when I was newly married, moved back to Westfield for a while before moving to CT, but have been back in MA (Cape Cod) for the last 11 years.  WDW is a long drive, but definitely worth every mile!



My parents are in West Dennis..The kids and I spent the WHOLE summer there and will be again next summer..can't wait


----------



## DVCJones

Chris said:


> We will be there from the 14th to the 21st!!!  Where are you staying?



Wilderness Lodge Villas. You?


----------



## sue Z

pat fan said:


> Charlemont? Itty-bitty!!! Blink and you miss it. The best thing in our town (besides the elem. school) is A.L.Avery's store. You need it, they got it!



I have heard of it my uncle lives in West Hawley and the town cemetary is on the edge of his property. 
My cousin and her husband are in Shelburne Falls. they work at mohawk regional 
have friends and  other familymembers who are in hatfield and northampton!

BTW I am from Quincy


----------



## alyssa810

Stoughton represented!


----------



## Glampire31

I live in Arlington, Massachusetts....


We have gotten I believe six more inches of snow today.... I can now officially say that I hate winter... ^_^


----------



## perla75

Glampire31 said:


> I live in Arlington, Massachusetts....
> 
> 
> We have gotten I believe six more inches of snow today.... I can now officially say that I hate winter... ^_^



I used to live in Somerville, right next door to you! 

We live in Easthampton (Western MA) & we love it here!!


----------



## perla75

alyssa810 said:


> Stoughton represented!



Grew up in Easton-right next door to you!


----------



## perla75

eemmie1 said:


> I was born and raised in Northampton!  Live in Easthampton now.  I give you credit for driving to WDW.  That must be a little over 24 hours of driving time!



Hello neighbor!!  We are also in Easthampton-just moved her in September. Small world!


----------



## Dis-Wiz

disneygal55 said:


> My DS just got accepted to WNEC and Westfield State.  He's leaning towards Westfield State...his older brother has been there for 2 years and I think he wants to "hang out" with his brother.



I'm from the tiny town of Monson, but I'm currently a freshman at Westfield State! I love it here!


----------



## eemmie1

perla75 said:


> Hello neighbor!!  We are also in Easthampton-just moved her in September. Small world!



Welcome to the neighborhood!


----------



## WDWTigger72

perla75 said:
			
		

> I used to live in Somerville, right next door to you


 
Ditto, I am right next to both of you, well not anymore for you since you moved...Medford here!


----------



## 1supamom

I am done with winter too!  5 inches of snow for us.


----------



## kat3668

1supamom said:


> I am done with winter too!  5 inches of snow for us.



ME TOO!

Beverly here! This snow is really hard to take today as I just returned yesterday from a Western Carribean cruise!


----------



## perla75

eemmie1 said:


> Welcome to the neighborhood!



Thanks! We love it here so far!  I can't get enough of the Mt. Tom backdrop everytime we walk to the center of town-so beautiful!! & we are hooked on Kennedy Fried Chicken, which is not helping my New Years resolution to lose weight before our next WDW vacation lol!


----------



## perla75

WDWTigger72 said:


> Ditto, I am right next to both of you, well not anymore for you since you moved...Medford here!



It's sad, but the only things I miss about Somerville are Theo's Pizza and JP Licks!! Everytime it snows now, I just think "Thank God I don't have to move my car!!!"


----------



## mousefan1972

WDWTigger72 said:


> Ditto, I am right next to both of you, well not anymore for you since you moved...Medford here!



DH grew up in Medford... now we live further north of Boston.  He's outside clearing our driveway of 10 inches of snow.  Ugh!


----------



## teacher2525

Chris said:


> I grew up in Melrose, lived in Stoneham for 2 years when I got married, now in Billerica for nearly 13 years!!!
> 
> We love the Omlette headquarters in Wakefield!!  I work in Reading and we go there occasionally!!!


My husband is  a big breakfast lover partial to Brothers but has been to the Omlette headquarters for a change.  Funny you work down my way and I work in Lowell which I know isn't next door to Billerica but a lot closer than wakefield!


----------



## teacher2525

3girls4me05 said:


> Hey neighbor!  We are in Wakefield too!  I am raising three princesses though instead of three ducks! LOL!



Hi!  Well today with all this snow I am looking to trade in the littlest duck  !   Are your girls in the school system maybe we've run into each other?


----------



## grarsh

Hi Everyone!  Just wanted to send a shout out - I'm from Lowell!


----------



## NTDreams

I'm in Worcester, MA I grew up in NYC though.  I've lived here for 5 years.  This has to be the worst winter I have ever experienced.  I'm so ready to move to FL.


----------



## scotas

I grew up in Dalton, Live in Adams now. I know hardly anyone knows where we are. I'm in the northwest corner of the state.


----------



## teacher2525

scotas said:


> I grew up in Dalton, Live in Adams now. I know hardly anyone knows where we are. I'm in the northwest corner of the state.



Adams!  As my kids say is it far away or far, far away?  Actually, I know where Adams is because I went to North Adams State College(Back when that was the name) and I can confidently say it is Far Far Away   I loved it out there, Through all 4 years of college and to this day I still find the views breathtaking.  Growing up in the City of Somerville made me appreciate it the beauty of the area.  Not many breathtaking views there!


----------



## perla75

teacher2525 said:


> Adams!  As my kids say is it far away or far, far away?  Actually, I know where Adams is because I went to North Adams State College(Back when that was the name) and I can confidently say it is Far Far Away   I loved it out there, Through all 4 years of college and to this day I still find the views breathtaking.  Growing up in the City of Somerville made me appreciate it the beauty of the area.  Not many breathtaking views there!



I lived in Somerville for 6 years and I gotta agree with you there! 

What is North Adams State College now called?


----------



## skatermom

Gloucester...............just moved back here this summer after living in Florida for a couple of years............somehow winter didnt seem too bad when I thought of it down there, now that Im living it again I forgot how much I dislike it,,,,,,,,,,,I learned Fl is a great place to vacation but is not a worker friendly state, thus our return to MA


----------



## tigger813

Dis-Wiz said:


> I'm from the tiny town of Monson, but I'm currently a freshman at Westfield State! I love it here!



1992 Graduate of Westfield State! I miss Stanley Park!

What's your major?


----------



## Dis-Wiz

tigger813 said:


> 1992 Graduate of Westfield State! I miss Stanley Park!
> 
> What's your major?



Oh, I LOVE Stanley Park!!

I'm majoring in Biology education (with art minor).


----------



## NTDreams

skatermom said:


> Gloucester...............just moved back here this summer after living in Florida for a couple of years............somehow winter didnt seem too bad when I thought of it down there, now that Im living it again I forgot how much I dislike it,,,,,,,,,,,I learned Fl is a great place to vacation but is not a worker friendly state, thus our return to MA



if you don't mind me asking, what field were you in?  DH and I are teachers and wonder the comparison in pay is.


----------



## Chris

DVCJones said:


> Wilderness Lodge Villas. You?


We'll be at POP for the first time!!


----------



## goofy4tink

NTDreams said:


> I'm in Worcester, MA I grew up in NYC though.  I've lived here for 5 years.  This has to be the worst winter I have ever experienced.  I'm so ready to move to FL.


Hey neighbor...sorta. I'm in Westborough.


----------



## tjlovespooh

Life-long (so far) resident of Dracut here!


----------



## Donald is #1

scotas said:


> I grew up in Dalton, Live in Adams now. I know hardly anyone knows where we are. I'm in the northwest corner of the state.



   Hi there!  I know where Dalton & North Adams are.  I lived in Lenoxdale, Dalton, Berkshire Village, and Cheshire back in the 80's and early 90's.


----------



## Cars2006

Grew up in Salem, living and hopefully staying in Danvers as a towny


----------



## soontobewed07

Cars2006 said:


> Grew up in Salem, living and hopefully staying in Danvers as a towny


 
I grew up in Danvers it is such a great town.


----------



## MegKate

I'm from Worcester - currently misplaced in Northern Maine!


----------



## scotas

perla75 said:


> I lived in Somerville for 6 years and I gotta agree with you there!
> 
> What is North Adams State College now called?



Massachusetts College of Liberal Arts.


----------



## myladyisatramp

Hello, grew up in Woburn, but now live in Wilmington for 23 years.


----------



## Cars2006

It is I want my kids to grow up here.


----------



## debbiecarr98

In E. Dennis! I just joined. We are going to Walt Disney on February 28th.


----------



## mishtb

I  grew up in Dedham, MA  and had lived in Hyde Park for about 6 years.  

Now I'm in Dallas, Tx  long way from home..... miss everything about boston...  TuTu Italiano,  the food, beach,  downtown, cape...  I use to come up every three months, but lately its been harder for me to get off work to have my boston-fix...


----------



## eemmie1

debbiecarr98 said:


> In E. Dennis! I just joined. We are going to Walt Disney on February 28th.



  I will be there the 26th of Feb thru the 6th of March!


----------



## lalijack

myladyisatramp said:


> Hello, grew up in Woburn, but now live in Wilmington for 23 years.



Heya neighbor!  Although I'm originally from Boston, I have lived in Wilmington for the past 5 years.


----------



## perla75

debbiecarr98 said:


> In E. Dennis! I just joined. We are going to Walt Disney on February 28th.



 Hi there!

My parents currently live in Sandwich, but mom's family is from the Cape. She grew up in Hyannisport, her sister is in West Barstable, brother in Chatham, aunts in Dennis & Hyannis.


----------



## momof2minnies

WOW 3 people from Westfield Ma. and some Westfield States students too.

And they say we are in the boonies! HA!

Linda


----------



## MyVirtueAidan

stellablue said:


> It seems like there are alot of us! I just wondered how many Dis'ers are from MA and from which towns (or general areas if you would feel more comfortable  ).
> 
> I'm from Cambridge area.
> 
> Would love to hear from you!







From RI!!!!


----------



## Disneydonnam

We are from Norwood, MA


----------



## Pirates4me

East Orleans, Cape Cod... and we will be arriving at Old Key West March 21st!


----------



## madmike20

i am actually in northern boston


----------



## jillymom8

We are from Fall River, MA and we are leaving 4-14-09 thru 4-24-09. We can't wait!!


----------



## buffettgirl

another wistah girl here.   (where's that big hair emotie??)


----------



## mousefan1972

So who's going to WDW during April vacation?  We'll be at AKL April 20-27.  Flying out of Manchester, NH.


----------



## sandyam76

Born and raised a WISTAH GIRL!!  (Still at heart...miss the city livin) now residing in SpencAH!! (AKA Spencer) Going to WDW for a couple days before April Vaca....then off to a Western Carribbean Cruise for my baby's 16th birthday!!  (That will deter her from another week of driving )


----------



## glo

grew up in Boston, and now live in Franklin, Ma...just got back from WDW and going back in March...Disney and Spring training with the Red Sox!


----------



## Hmbldr

Grew up in Waltham, went to school in Worcester (WPI) and living in Sudbury for the last 23 years.


----------



## antkim

buffettgirl said:


> another wistah girl here.   (where's that big hair emotie??)



WELL hello to another woostah girl!! I have not posted on this thread in quite some time but I noticed there are a few worcester people so I wanted to say hi!!!

Kim


----------



## perla75

antkim said:


> WELL hello to another woostah girl!! I have not posted on this thread in quite some time but I noticed there are a few worcester people so I wanted to say hi!!!
> 
> Kim



I was just in Worcester last weekend at Building 19-gotta love that place!


----------



## hgbluesparkles

Hello from AMHERST!  I've lived in or gone to school in Wilbraham, Palmer, Cambridge, Natick, and South Hadley.  Right now though I'm living in Amherst.


----------



## christa112

Hello from Western Massachusetts!!! I live in West Springfield


----------



## perla75

hgbluesparkles said:


> Hello from AMHERST!  I've lived in or gone to school in Wilbraham, Palmer, Cambridge, Natick, and South Hadley.  Right now though I'm living in Amherst.



 from your Easthampton neighbor!!! 

I think I'll head there this weekend-Amherst Chinese makes the BEST hot & sour soup ever made!! That and a slice of Antonio's and my Saturday will be complete   (can you tell I'm a UMASS alumni???)


----------



## hgbluesparkles

I love pretty much every food in Amherst.    The Mexicana pizza from Antonios, honey BBQ wings from the Hangar, popovers and lobster ravioli from Judie's... yum, yum, yum!

I went to school at MHC but I took a few classes at UMass and many of my friends went there.  I also used to go to the Flywheel quite a bit in HS/ college.


----------



## perla75

hgbluesparkles said:


> I love pretty much every food in Amherst.
> 
> I went to school at MHC but I took a few classes at UMass and many of my friends went there.



I pretty much love every food in Amherst too lol!! Antonio's, Amherst Chinese, Bueno, Sugar Jones, Amherst Brewing Co......it's amazing I stayed so thin in college!!

My favorite was this little juice bar/lunch place called The Raw Carrot (located in the same little area as the Mercantile. It's closed up now, but man was it good!!

If you ever head to Easthampton, you should check out the Easthampton Diner-fantastic diner food!


----------



## kstgelais4

Stacieb said:


> I'm from Bellingham..
> 
> Hey, I know where Munson is.. My dh races his truck there..A hill climb.


Dh grew up in Bellingham!




JESW said:


> From Mendon!
> 
> Home of Southwick's Zoo and the Drive In!
> 
> Jill


 I grew up on Chestnut Hill Rd. in Millville next door to Southwicks. So close we could hear the lions roar at night. And for $20 for all 7 of us, you can't beat a night at the Drive in.

We live in Uxbridge now!


----------



## Cars2006

mousefan1972 said:


> So who's going to WDW during April vacation?  We'll be at AKL April 20-27.  Flying out of Manchester, NH.



We are driving down with a stop in NC to vist friends.  We will be at Disney April 26-May 1st.


----------



## ZeroToHero

Medford, currently going to Suffolk U. in Beacon Hill.... although hopefully relocating this fall to the sunny Florida for the WDWCP.


----------



## perriwinkleblue

lvnmickey said:


> I'm in Pawtucket, RI, only about 1 minute from MA line?  Does that count? ? ?



Sure!  Go Pawsox!!!!
Norfolk County here!


----------



## spoohs

I am originally from Newton and Needham and now live in Norton.  I also spent about 14 years in Cambridge/Somerville and went to school in Leicester (you Worcester folks should know where that is).


----------



## fran99999

Ok So whom is going to start the dis meet for MA(must be politacally correct and invite state neighbors also)?

1.  Approx how many people?
2. Where to meet?
3. Day bring kids/no kids night?
4?????

Brockton Ma and needs some disney magic


----------



## UrsulasShadow

fran99999 said:


> Ok So whom is going to start the dis meet for MA(must be politacally correct and invite state neighbors also)?
> 
> 1.  Approx how many people?
> 2. Where to meet?
> 3. Day bring kids/no kids night?
> 4?????
> 
> Brockton Ma and needs some disney magic



You missed the one in October at Doyle's in JP.


----------



## Disneydonnam

I was bummed to hear we missed one at Doyle's.  I will def. keep reading this post so we don't miss the next meet.


----------



## poohbear15

Another here from Western Ma. Southwick


----------



## OKW Lover

I'm from Plymouth.  Born & raised here - but not a Pilgrim.


----------



## mousefan1972

Wow, lots of western MA and southeast MA representation.

Anyone here, besides me, from north of Boston?  We are 3 miles from the NH border.


----------



## Jennifer48

OKW Lover said:


> I'm from Plymouth.  Born & raised here - but not a Pilgrim.


  



mousefan1972 said:


> Anyone here, besides me, from north of Boston?  We are 3 miles from the NH border.


 Me!  I'm in Lowell.


----------



## mousefan1972

Jennifer48 said:


> Me!  I'm in Lowell.



 


Woot!


----------



## soontobewed07

mousefan1972 said:


> Wow, lots of western MA and southeast MA representation.
> 
> Anyone here, besides me, from north of Boston? We are 3 miles from the NH border.


 
I'm in Lynnfield but grew up in Danvers, but may be making the move to Orlando for DH's job.


----------



## MerMom60_94

fran99999 said:


> Ok So whom is going to start the dis meet for MA(must be politacally correct and invite state neighbors also)?
> 
> 1.  Approx how many people?
> 2. Where to meet?
> 3. Day bring kids/no kids night?
> 4?????
> 
> Brockton Ma and needs some disney magic



Hi Fran!  I'm right next door in Abington.  I missed the meet back in October too, but if another one is organized and I'm around I'd be interested.


----------



## goalie5hole

mousefan1972 said:


> Wow, lots of western MA and southeast MA representation.
> 
> Anyone here, besides me, from north of Boston?  We are 3 miles from the NH border.


Grew up in Tewksbury now live in Billerica.


----------



## DVCJones

soontobewed07 said:


> I'm in Lynnfield but grew up in Danvers, but may be making the move to Orlando for DH's job.



Hi neighbor!!! We are in W. Peabody. )on the Lynnfield line


----------



## michelleiada

Tyngsboro, MA!  We border New Hampshire.


----------



## figment13

Hi,
I'm from Belchertown, across the road from the Quabbin Reservoir.
Great to see so many friends from Mass


----------



## sueh

I grew up in Holbrook and am now living in Plymouth. Have been here for 10 years


----------



## perla75

figment13 said:


> Hi,
> I'm from Belchertown, across the road from the Quabbin Reservoir.
> Great to see so many friends from Mass



Great area!! Hello neighbor 

I was actually just making fun of your town on the "Funniest Named Towns" thread (I apologize in advance lol  )


----------



## patientlywaiting

Taunton


----------



## KayW

Hi all!!  We are in Central MA.


----------



## M Roberts

UrsulasShadow said:


> You missed the one in October at Doyle's in JP.



We're huge Doyle's fans!


----------



## DVCJones

patientlywaiting said:


> Taunton



  I grew up in Taunton...my family still lives there. I was there over the holidays for the Lighting of The Green. ahhh, the memories


----------



## Allybaster

I'm from Salem!  Woo, Mass! 

 I work at the Little Depot Diner in Peabody Square, the little train car behind the courthouse, so if anyone is from the area stop in and say hi!  I'm the cook.


----------



## princess&her4princes

UrsulasShadow said:


> Plymouth...home of the Pilgrims.  GO PATS!!!!!



Hi Neighbor!! I live in Plymouth, too!!!!! Grew up on the Cape!


----------



## Sojas3

Grew up in Agawam, now in Ludlow.


----------



## princess&her4princes

OKW Lover said:


> I'm from Plymouth.  Born & raised here - but not a Pilgrim.



Hi Neighbor!! Live in Plymouth, grew up on the Cape, not a Pilgrim either!! LOL!


----------



## Sojas3

momtwoboys said:


> Hello everyone, we're also from Mass. small little town of Ludlow!    Going May17-22 can't wait!



I'm another Ludlow'er...We going down right after you in May.  We'll be there from the 25th on.


----------



## lalijack

mousefan1972 said:


> Wow, lots of western MA and southeast MA representation.
> 
> Anyone here, besides me, from north of Boston?  We are 3 miles from the NH border.



Me, me, me!!  I'm in Wilmington (grew up in Boston).



goalie5hole said:


> Grew up in Tewksbury now live in Billerica.



I have LOTS of family in Billerica.   



DVCJones said:


> Hi neighbor!!! We are in W. Peabody. )on the Lynnfield line



.....and a cousin in West Peabody too!   



sueh said:


> I grew up in Holbrook and am now living in Plymouth. Have been here for 10 years



....and my DH grew up in Holbrook, right in the Grove.


----------



## hgbluesparkles

figment13 said:


> Hi,
> I'm from Belchertown, across the road from the Quabbin Reservoir.
> Great to see so many friends from Mass



Hey (town) neighbor!  I love hiking up at Quabbin.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

sueh said:


> I grew up in Holbrook and am now living in Plymouth. Have been here for 10 years



Whereabouts?  There's a pretty good DIS contingent in W. Plymouth here.


----------



## colinsdad

North Reading DIS Dad here (15 miles N. of Boston).  

Grew up in Brookline, then down to the Cape (Falmouth for HS/College years) before getting off "the rock" and moving back to the Boston area.


----------



## Costumesaremylife

Somerville here!!


----------



## perla75

Costumesaremylife said:


> Somerville here!!



Which neighborhood? I lived in Teele Square for 6 years....oh how I miss Theo's Pizza and JP Licks!


----------



## Bree

I live in Spencer on the Charlton side of town.  And yes, it really does make a difference what side of town I'm on....well at least to me it does


----------



## Costumesaremylife

perla75 said:


> Which neighborhood? I lived in Teele Square for 6 years....oh how I miss Theo's Pizza and JP Licks!




I live right smack dab in the middle, near the high school.  Teele Square has a huge condo building where the dancing school and VFW post used to be,  its weird.


----------



## berttagurl2009

Acton teen years
Dorchester (aka Boston) past 14 years.
any others from Dot...


----------



## perla75

Costumesaremylife said:


> I live right smack dab in the middle, near the high school.  Teele Square has a huge condo building where the dancing school and VFW post used to be,  its weird.



 Ew, I remember when they were building that condo complex-it just does not "fit" with the neighborhood. 

Is Theo's pizza still there??? Now, that would be a deal breaker!


----------



## perla75

berttagurl2009 said:


> Acton teen years
> Dorchester (aka Boston) past 14 years.
> any others from Dot...



Which section of Dorchester? I used to have childhood friends in Neponsett Circle.


----------



## LexisAuntieLala

Acton after 8 years in Boston!


----------



## dukyluky

I grew up in Lawrence/Methuen, but am in in the Navy now and currently stationed in Groton, CT!!!


----------



## eeyorethegreat

stellablue said:


> It seems like there are alot of us! I just wondered how many Dis'ers are from MA and from which towns (or general areas if you would feel more comfortable  ).
> 
> I'm from Cambridge area.
> 
> Would love to hear from you!



I grew up in Orange, MA but now I live in Maine...-


----------



## elphie101

Hey! I've lived in a couple places in MA, but I would say I grew up in North Andover. Right now I'm at school in Boston, and I have to say, I've adopted the city as my home


----------



## flakypuff

PlutoGirl1117 said:


> Nice to see another Milford person here! Long haul from Medway!   I was born and raised here. I live in the house I grew up in.  It was my grandparents, my mothers, now mine.


Hey I'm from Milford too! 

PlutoGirl1117..do you remember the Soda Shop? How about the Circus Wagon maybe I'm dating myself.


----------



## michael's mom

born, raise, working, and raising my son in Hull...went to college in Weston!


----------



## teachallday

Born and raised in Mass.

Hull, Braintree, Brocton, Hingham, and Hardwick.

College in Maine and then Ohio.  Currently living my life in Washington State, but home will always be Massachusetts.  How I miss walking out on a crisp September day smelling the unique scent of the beginning of Fall.  The colors on the rolling hills as you drive through the country side in the Fall, always looked like a patchwork quilt to me.  The beauty of fresh fallen snow on the trees as you walk out in the morning and the early ******s causing it to glisten.  

Now the Hazy, Hot, and Humid summer I could do without, but I guess that is what is keeping me on the West Coast, when I miss New England.


----------



## ncmickeyluvr

This post has made me very homesick!!  I spent the first 24 years of my life in a gorgeous little town in southeast MA called Fairhaven.  It's right next to New Bedford.  I've lived in NC for the past 12 years.  Except for the winters, I miss New England.


----------



## michael's mom

teachallday said:


> Born and raised in Mass.
> 
> Hull, Braintree, Brocton, Hingham, and Hardwick.
> 
> College in Maine and then Ohio.  Currently living my life in Washington State, but home will always be Massachusetts.  How I miss walking out on a crisp September day smelling the unique scent of the beginning of Fall.  The colors on the rolling hills as you drive through the country side in the Fall, always looked like a patchwork quilt to me.  The beauty of fresh fallen snow on the trees as you walk out in the morning and the early ******s causing it to glisten.
> 
> Now the Hazy, Hot, and Humid summer I could do without, but I guess that is what is keeping me on the West Coast, when I miss New England.




How long ago did you live in Hull?


----------



## Disney~Rocks~08

i grew up in springfield, ma.


----------



## PlutoGirl1117

flakypuff said:


> Hey I'm from Milford too!
> 
> PlutoGirl1117..do you remember the Soda Shop? How about the Circus Wagon maybe I'm dating myself.


I remember the Soda Shop!  I was just talking to my kids about how I would meet my grandfather there on Saturdays when my mother and step grandmother had hairdressing appointments at Vasile's!  I do not remember Circus Wagon, what was that??  My mother might.


----------



## momtwoboys

Hi Sojas3!! That was our last year's May trip!! This year we will be going May1-8! Who knew, Ludlow on the Disboards?!?!


----------



## D L and K's Mom

Born and raised in Needham MA(GO ROCKETS)  
Went to college in Westfield MA (GO OWLS) 
Now living in Spencerport (or as I used to say SpencAport) NY (GO RANGERS) 
Working in Greece NY (GO OLYMPIA)


----------



## Costumesaremylife

perla75 said:


> Ew, I remember when they were building that condo complex-it just does not "fit" with the neighborhood.
> 
> Is Theo's pizza still there??? Now, that would be a deal breaker!


 Honestly I have no idea where Theo's pizza is.  I know Angelinas, but not Theos.  Let me know where it is and i'll check it out next time I go that way.


----------



## crzy4my2

D said:


> Born and raised in Needham MA(GO ROCKETS)
> Went to college in Westfield MA (GO OWLS)
> Now living in Spencerport (or as I used to say SpencAport) NY (GO RANGERS)
> Working in Greece NY (GO OLYMPIA)



My brother went to Westfield. My OWLS hat is the only one I wear..I do wash it but it's so old and worn it looks like I never do


----------



## tigger813

1992 graduate of Westfield State!

I miss the Owls Nest!


----------



## tekoa

Westfield grad here too!!


----------



## sceavis

Hi I am From Pepperell Ma


----------



## disneygal55

Both of my DS's are attending Westfield State right now!  Great school.  Also, let's send our congratulations to a couple from Massachusetts who were just featured in my local paper. They won the DVC prize  in 2008 during the YOAMD contest.


----------



## perla75

disneygal55 said:


> Both of my DS's are attending Westfield State right now!  Great school.  Also, let's send our congratulations to a couple from Massachusetts who were just featured in my local paper. They won the DVC prize  in 2008 during the YOAMD contest.



Which paper? Is it still out in stores?


----------



## tink713

sceavis said:


> Hi I am From Pepperell Ma



Oh we are almost neighbors, DH and I live in Fitchburg and I graduated from North Middlesex!


----------



## eemmie1

It was in the Republican I think.  Nice to see someone from Mass win!


----------



## tekoa

eemmie1 said:


> It was in the Republican I think.  Nice to see someone from Mass win!



When I read that article it said that they entered the contest by sending in a post card every day for months.  I thought that those contests limited you to one entry per person.  I may be wrong, but that was how I understood it.


----------



## mejkjj97

tekoa said:


> When I read that article it said that they entered the contest by sending in a post card every day for months.  I thought that those contests limited you to one entry per person.  I may be wrong, but that was how I understood it.



The Year of a Million Dreams Contents allowed you to enter 1 post card every day.  that is how another couple won the DVC memebership in the midwest some where.


----------



## DisnLuvr

crazypants said:


> *GOOOOO PATS!!!*
> 
> Another New Englander here. From Bradford, MA but grew up in Lowell.



That s a great place.. I have some friends there.. Bradford is very famous here


----------



## 1supamom

Goooooooo Red Sox!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## princess&her4princes

1supamom said:


> Goooooooo Red Sox!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hmbldr

1supamom said:


> Goooooooo Red Sox!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Great day in the Nation!


----------



## Cars2006

Hi from Danvers


----------



## disneydiva0729

Hi all-
   Live 1/2 the week on the Cape (Osterville) and the other 1/2 in RI (Warwick).  So hello from both places


----------



## TiggerD

Easthampton Mass, here... Die Hard Disney, Patriots, Sox, Bruins, and Celtic fans....


----------



## pamelakay813

Just found this place recently.  We live in Berlin Ma. Leaving for the World on Sat : )


----------



## tigger813

pamelakay813 said:


> Just found this place recently.  We live in Berlin Ma. Leaving for the World on Sat : )



Know Berlin well, used to sub at the elementary school and tutor a child on the hill near the orchard!

Enjoy and we'll be joining you in the world on Sunday!


----------



## Goofyseven

pamelakay813 said:


> Just found this place recently.  We live in Berlin Ma. Leaving for the World on Sat : )


Born and raised in Milton Ma, Love to be back there except for housing costs, taxes, and grandchildren.


----------



## TiggerD

Grew up in Deerfield, home of Deerfield Academy and Yankee Candles.... Live in Easthampton and travel to Disney as often as possible.  Next Trip September with Dh and Ds and his family...


----------



## WDBRDWLK

It's a Small World...
We grew up in Central Mass.  Shrewsbury/Northboro/Westboro 
Hate the cold weather and especially the snow!


----------



## PixieHollow

I'm from MA and I'm new here today

 I just made my first trip to Walt Disney World a few weeks ago, March 28th to April 4th. I miss it so much, I want to go back. I saw what I could but I missed so much (went to all parks but AK). We got lost quite a bit since we had never been to Orlando before.


----------



## oakmanner

The Merrimack Valley checking in...We're in Lawrence.


----------



## WaitingToMeetDumbo

*Welcome to all the new Mass people checking in here. *

There were supposed to be quite a few families going down this week due to school vacation. 
Hope they are able to check in and fill us in on how our favorite place is doing.


----------



## Terk-1

*I live in Central Mass (outside of Worcester).*


----------



## lucky978

oakmanner said:


> The Merrimack Valley checking in...We're in Lawrence.



Howdy from neighboring Methuen!!!


----------

